# >> PICTURES OF YOU AND YOUR BOW - Who are YOU??????



## martinfirecat (Mar 3, 2011)

Who are you?


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

martinfirecat said:


> Who are you?


lol thats funny, but here is me,

Dylan, 15 y/o
shooting for 11 years
Elite XLR


----------



## me.hunter (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm the one holding the Bow Madness MC. Last years fall bird. Mel


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Here I is.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Here is me and my friend......I am the one on the right not holding my bow.


----------



## GAbowguy23 (Jan 7, 2010)

*me*

Here is me with my first buck with bow from oklahoma,only took 5 years of bow only:mg: Destroyer 340 at the time!!Got him mounted


----------



## crow_sniper (Aug 14, 2004)

This was me last year with my Z7.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Here is me - dont mind the big belly.....LOL

gained almost 50lbs after motorcycle accident last year. Harley vs Deer at 60mph


----------



## ScottyPotty (Feb 11, 2011)

Garceau said:


> Here is me - dont mind the big belly.....LOL
> 
> gained almost 50lbs after motorcycle accident last year. Harley vs Deer at 60mph


You are lucky to be alive. Nice pic.


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

Me


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

DMAX-HD said:


> Me
> 
> View attachment 1050296


nice pic for sure!!! great buck!


----------



## JoeS. (Apr 13, 2008)

My son, Gavin and I


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Me and my Alien X.


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

Shooting some spots at the club with my 07 commander.....


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

ScottyPotty said:


> You are lucky to be alive. Nice pic.


Thanks - yes very lucky. Only some broken ribs, really bad road rash, and screwed up both ankles pretty bad. I was training for an Ironman Triathlon before the accident. Now Im just trying to run 3 miles again.

Wife was on the back as we hit the pavement. Both of us had helmets and we needed them. I ground right through a good portion of mine. I had leather jacket that helped, and blue jeans. But my tennis shoes wore right through and I took the knob inside your big toe right off to the bone.....fun.

sold the bike - bought a rhino for hunting.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

frankchugga said:


> Shooting some spots at the club with my 07 commander.....


Do you always leave your pro pod on?

I guess on that style bow it probably doesnt matter.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

frankchugga said:


> Shooting some spots at the club with my 07 commander.....


doesnt the pro pod make a twanging noise when the bow shoots? it does with mine!


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

http://i1103.photobucket.com/albums/g467/trinibob1/2011-01-22_17-17-28_733.jpg
This is a pic of me With is the indoor indoor bow haven't gotten a chance to take a picture of the new Z mag


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

Me in Texas.


----------



## Bow Farmer (Jan 9, 2011)

Here is me with my new to me Hoyt Protec. I am 6'8" so this was a real deal to find a used one to fit me.. We have only been at it for a couple months so we are still learning but is is a blast to go shoot after a long day of work.. 









Here is my son with his new to him Mission Menace. He was so excited to get it for his birthday. Well ok it was a couple weeks early cuz I was a little more excited about it than he..:shade:


----------



## Himthrume (Mar 31, 2009)

Me, David, from Mississippi...and my 82nd Airborne...

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

Here's me but now 35lbs lighter and knocking more off:teeth:


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

hansel said:


> Here's me and 35lbs lighter and knocking more off:teeth:


pic didnt work...


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Me and my General In CO elk hunting. Me and Matrix and wife with General shooting a couple rams


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

One inside with my AM, and one from hunting last season with the Bear.


----------



## NYBowNut (Feb 13, 2011)

2010 Quest Smoke.
2010 Western NY Archery season.
View attachment 1050386


----------



## countryboy96 (Jul 24, 2010)

This is me on the blood trail of my last buck. Noticed there is one red arrow in the quiver. My buddy and I tracked it down this trail in the bog and thought we got it back up so we stopped right there for about an hour, ended up just being a doe that was with the buck.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

*Me*

In the back yard shooting my Alpine


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

*Me and some friends at our Morristown Archery Club, Tn. 3-D tournament. I'm shooting my 11' PSE "EVO"*


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

Me and my Ultra Elite with an Iowa buck.


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

frankchugga said:


> Shooting some spots at the club with my 07 commander.....


Frank I always envisoned you with horns and a tail.


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> doesnt the pro pod make a twanging noise when the bow shoots? it does with mine!


your bow twangs with the pro pod on 'cause you're not shooting a bowtech center pivot bow........:wink: 



Garceau said:


> Do you always leave your pro pod on?
> 
> I guess on that style bow it probably doesnt matter.


I no longer use that style of pro pod. I use a bow stand made by brite site that uses surgical tubing where the stand contacts the bow and does not damage the limbs.


----------



## huntinhoosier (Jun 10, 2008)

older one with my 09 bengal and my first buck with a bow, dont have a new one with my axe yet


----------



## familyguy (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

DMAX-HD said:


> Frank I always envisoned you with horns and a tail.


I have both now......the picture is real old.


----------



## familyguy (Mar 11, 2008)

http://http://www.illinoisbonebusters.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=122587695


----------



## COATED (Jun 3, 2009)

DMAX-HD said:


> Frank I always envisoned you with horns and a tail.


Post of the day! LMAO!


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

DMAX-HD said:


> Frank I always envisoned you with horns and a tail.





COATED said:


> Post of the day! LMAO!


:devil:


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Nice picture Frank.

I got your back !!


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

Me shooting in the backyard with my Outback.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

hidden danger said:


> Me shooting in the backyard with my Outback.



Hey your D/L looks about 2" to long :lol: J/K


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

me and my Maxxis 31


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

apache64D said:


> me and my Maxxis 31



hows the cell phone reception and how many channels? haha sorry i couldnt resist!!


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

Christopher67 said:


> Hey your D/L looks about 2" to long :lol: J/K


I measure 28.7 but I shoot @ 29. I have long arms I guess.

Where is your pic 67?


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Here's one of me.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

hidden danger said:


> Where is your pic 67?



My picture would weigh in at around 250, not enough film. :lol:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Jacob Hemstock from mn

not much, but its what i got.. don't pose for pics too often

in the second pic i'm the one in the hoyt garb


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

Here I am with my bows


----------



## bowhunterhaus1 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Before my matrix*


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

*2010 Elite Z28*










*A pic of me and my oldest son an my 2007 Bear*










*Me at one of my fishing holes*


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm having second thoughts about recurves now... maybe I should just buy both a compound and a recurve. everyone's compound looks so nice... lol


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

Me and my '08 buck, and a pic of my current bow


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

Here's me and my Bowtech SWAT.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> lol thats funny, but here is me,
> 
> Dylan, 15 y/o
> shooting for 11 years
> Elite XLR


Were those taken before or after the TV?


----------



## conggek (Apr 29, 2010)

Me and my VantageElite set.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

accidently deleted pic.......


----------



## catsniper67 (Jan 5, 2011)

Me and the new Monster...


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

huntnfishnut said:


> Were those taken before or after the TV?


these were taken before the tv mishap.


----------



## chibbitofu (Apr 13, 2011)

No girls here?


----------



## curley30030x (Jun 22, 2005)

chibbitofu said:


> No girls here?


Seriously?? You open a "New member ID" And this is your post?!?!
what you mean is...:banplease:banplease:banplease:banplease


----------



## COATED (Jun 3, 2009)

Me and my Ole' Man......


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

here is I with my spring bird.


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

haloist said:


> I'm curious of who's on this forum! Here's a thread to post pictures of you with your bow!!
> 
> (I'll post mine once I get my bow!)
> 
> ...


Are you from "the OC"?


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

Garceau said:


> Here is me - dont mind the big belly.....LOL
> 
> gained almost 50lbs after motorcycle accident last year. Harley vs Deer at 60mph


May I make a suggestion? Next time use your bow instead of your motorcycle...


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

1955 said:


> May I make a suggestion? Next time use your bow instead of your motorcycle...


Good Idea :teeth:


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

1955 said:


> Are you from "the OC"?


Hey, yeah, I just took a class at OC Archery and I'm looking to buy my own bow soon. Very addicting.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

1955 said:


> May I make a suggestion? Next time use your bow instead of your motorcycle...


Great idea 

NO more motorcycle for me at this time.

One scary feel splashing off the pavement, knowing my wife was on the back. I remember sliding across going "oh my God, I just killed my wife" - I was able to look back and see her running towards me. Besides some road rash she came out OK. She kind of got launched off the bike. Since we both had helmets on at the time we faired OK - I have lots of carnage pics. But not for this thread.


----------



## gdcpony (Oct 16, 2007)

Who am I? Just another archer.








3-D shoot just before deploying last year.








My oldest with her 2010 deer and bow (Princess Archer on here)

I also have a wife who shoots a "blueberry" Mission Craze, and a younger daughter shooting an Alpine Micro. I'll have to get pics of them later.


----------



## finger tripper (Jun 15, 2010)

me and my parker. last nov.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Here I am before robbing the train at Palestine, Tx and with Wes Flowers in Jackson Hole, Wy, one of the top 3 fast draw artist in the world. Just fixin to rob the stagecoach.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Archery addict is what I am. Appreceite my friends in archery. Its about about having a good time for me in the woods. Harvesting this bigboy just a bonus but not needed to happen for goodtime.

Some of my best hunts were taking others.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

rembrandt said:


> Here I am before robbing the train at Palestine, Tx and with Wes Flowers in Jackson Hole, Wy, one of the top 3 fast draw artist in the world. Just fixin to rob the stagecoach.


Heres my son and I shooting our bows


----------



## yetanotheryeti (Dec 5, 2010)

*I*

tossing sticks out back @ 20 yards
recurve and target compound


----------



## BERKUTMAKS (Nov 12, 2009)

here I m..


----------



## Processhead (Apr 5, 2011)

Veterans Day 2010 
Hoyt Alphamax n' me.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

here's one of mine from some photoshoot:


----------



## RECON RON (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm still waiting on my identity to arrive. The bow I ordered will take a few weeks and I'll have to come back to this thread!


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

RECON RON said:


> I'm still waiting on my identity to arrive. The bow I ordered will take a few weeks and I'll have to come back to this thread!


I hear ya. I'm not posting until I get my new strings put on. The Vendetta XL is gonna look sick.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

little buddy said:


> Me and my Ultra Elite with an Iowa buck.


Super camo, I cant see the bow.


----------



## bucktrout (Oct 29, 2003)

when she was new


----------



## Demp223 (Feb 3, 2010)

shooting the S2


----------



## Petapal (Nov 29, 2007)

COATED said:


> Me and my Ole' Man......


Which one is you?


----------



## BERKUTMAKS (Nov 12, 2009)

Dado said:


> here's one of mine from some photoshoot:
> View attachment 1053139


D.Vuk....., hay from Max!


----------



## BG_archer (Feb 18, 2005)

Its me with my PSE hunting bow


----------



## martinfirecat (Mar 3, 2011)

Petapal said:


> Which one is you?


Ok, now that was just mean! Clearly hes the one on the left.......:lol3:................


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

your dad looks very familiar, although, I'm in California, so I dunno how we would have met. lol


----------



## WV Nailz (Nov 15, 2010)

Upgraded from the Switchback XT to the '11 Z7


----------



## me.hunter (Mar 6, 2005)

Kinda nice to put a face with the names. Mel


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

Me and my bow and 1 of the bucks I killed last season


----------



## HoodIN (Mar 27, 2006)

Me and my 2010 buck.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Very nice bucks.


----------



## huntin1 (Aug 17, 2003)

*Who are YOU??????*

Just an old fat guy.

















huntin1


----------



## rkt (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm the feller on the left.Owned a Captain at the time of this photo(Nov.2010)


----------



## mwf19788 (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## Rev. Juan (Feb 22, 2006)

Me & my 2 loves


----------



## GAbowguy23 (Jan 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## rob-c (Mar 9, 2010)

bowhunter is that a 4 point?thats a cool looking buck...




Bowhunter n MD said:


> Me and my bow and 1 of the bucks I killed last season


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

.

about 1972


----------



## Michigan Bob (Oct 26, 2002)

Here I am a few years ago with the bow i still shoot.


----------



## ya_redneck (Sep 4, 2005)

*2010 infinity*

My best kill....166 5/8 gross Strother Infinity 2010, got a Mathews Z7 Magnum this year


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Me and my new black ops Invasion without the "buzz" lol


----------



## MadBullArchery (Jan 25, 2008)

*me!*

Heres me bowhunting caribou in the arctic circle.


----------



## MadBullArchery (Jan 25, 2008)

*more*

heres some more of my huntin pics....got tons of em lol! lotsa cool hunts. took me forever to get the sheep pic since I was out alone!


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Me with my doe from 2 years ago.


----------



## shootingzeros (Jul 19, 2008)

Mike 33 Omaha, Ne 3D crazy!! Love it, Other than my family!! Hunting is my biggest passion..


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

MadBullArchery said:


> Heres me bowhunting caribou in the arctic circle.


That's a pretty "cool" pic, looks like it can be used for a magazine or something!


----------



## bl00dtrail (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## young blood (Aug 27, 2007)

MadBullArchery said:


> heres some more of my huntin pics....got tons of em lol! lotsa cool hunts. took me forever to get the sheep pic since I was out alone!


Goodness!! What are you doing to that poor sheep? How long were you "Alone" out there? J/k. That one of you in the Artic Circle is awesome.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

bowhuntermitch said:


> Me with my doe from 2 years ago.


Damn dude....what kind of broadhead did you use? An Axe!?!?


----------



## hawks667 (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm on the right.....oops, make that the left....


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

12RingKing said:


> Damn dude....what kind of broadhead did you use? An Axe!?!?


Grim Reaper! http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1024409&highlight=grim+reaper+review


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Excellent! That's what I'm using this year. The whitetail specials! 2" cut. That wasn't a blood trail but more like a blood freeway!


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

This is the only pic I could find of myself with my D340. My trail cam got me.


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

MadBullArchery said:


> Heres me bowhunting caribou in the arctic circle.


Amazing picture!!


----------



## hoytman78 (Feb 6, 2011)

me and a few nc deer and then one of my specialists that i shoot now


----------



## MadBullArchery (Jan 25, 2008)

haloist said:


> That's a pretty "cool" pic, looks like it can be used for a magazine or something!


its on B2s website, but I never sent it to mag. Love the pic and have one blown up in the shop.

thanks!


----------



## MadBullArchery (Jan 25, 2008)

young blood said:


> Goodness!! What are you doing to that poor sheep? How long were you "Alone" out there? J/k. That one of you in the Artic Circle is awesome.


in the arctic circle pic it was 7 days in a tent at neg 20 deg LOL.....but the sheeppppp well, I was veryyy lonely!:jksign:


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

My three loves, shooting traditional, hunting turkeys and chasing my wild little blonde around lol


----------



## John C (Dec 6, 2010)

Bowhunter n MD said:


> Me and my bow and 1 of the bucks I killed last season


Cool buck!


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Just a guy who shoots a bow.:wave:


----------



## StraightShot350 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Here I is on my 2009 alaska trip*

Here is a few picture of my bear, a few fish, and where we stayed for the week.



















































Sorry for having so many but the more i looked through them the more i wanted to post. What an amazing trip that was.


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

on the right in the red shirt, bowhunters festival forksville pa 2010, next to me in red, my buddies version of hunting tiffany and then he himself, also an at member, not an avid one.


----------



## Marine96 (Jul 16, 2010)

bl00dtrail said:


>


Great looking bear. What did that beast weigh in at?


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

JimPic said:


>




Very nice! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## kenny_TNT_tv (Dec 22, 2010)

huntinhoosier said:


> older one with my 09 bengal and my first buck with a bow, dont have a new one with my axe yet


you look like Hank Jr. nice buck.


----------



## Hawgfan (Sep 9, 2009)

Me and my wife...


----------



## tapout155 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hawgfan said:


> Me and my wife...


Tell your wife i said what's up. You are a lucky man.


----------



## 91bravo (Oct 31, 2009)

*91Bravo shooting his GT500 at Blount County, Alabama*


----------



## juanma666 (Mar 5, 2011)

Juanma.


----------



## Knot Tellin (Aug 4, 2010)

MadBullArchery said:


> Heres me bowhunting caribou in the arctic circle.


Nice picture.


----------



## vnhill1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

Me and my boy Jake, before he passed (along with my Vendetta XS)


----------



## bobbytanner (Oct 14, 2009)

Me


----------



## bobbytanner (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh yeah this one too.


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

tapout155 said:


> tell your wife i said what's up. You are a lucky man.


lol


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

91bravo said:


> View attachment 1055664


Looks good bud, like the setup


----------



## Rockinxj00 (Sep 19, 2009)

Me and the 10 pointer i took October 2010.


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

Just photoshopped Madbullarchery's pic. thought it'd be fun... and it was. lol

Before:









After:


----------



## glock-cop (Apr 7, 2010)

These are the only pictures I have from the outdoors, the one with the gar was about 2 years ago, and the others was from musky fishing up in Hayward, WI.


----------



## MadBullArchery (Jan 25, 2008)

*few more*

heres a few more...i ended up shooting the bull chasing those cows. 12 yard spot and stalk! The other was different caribou I shot up by where they film Ice Road Truckers.


----------



## MadBullArchery (Jan 25, 2008)

*ND style*

Heres my other passion!

Family, Friends, Archery and Waterfowl, what else is there?


----------



## 419deerhunter (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## Splix (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

I'll play... My current 3D setup til my MR6 gets here. Athens Accomplice 34


----------



## arrow spitter (Nov 23, 2005)

*Me and my old bow*

Heres a pic of me and my old bow


----------



## animal killer (Sep 16, 2009)

My name Philli Johnson shooting my 2011 Carbon Tech Phantom. Awsome bow. this is me after taking it outta the box thats why there is nothing on the bow other than a WB


----------



## 91bravo (Oct 31, 2009)

asa1485 said:


> Looks good bud, like the setup


Where's your pic Pete?


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## John C (Dec 6, 2010)

juanma666 said:


> Juanma.


Interesting low ancher.....?:set1_thinking:


----------



## John C (Dec 6, 2010)

arrow spitter said:


> Heres a pic of me and my old bow


Am i missing something with this pic???? looks like your holding with your teeth....????:dontknow:


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

John C said:


> Am i missing something with this pic???? looks like your holding with your teeth....????:dontknow:


lol, i just noticed that too. You've got strong teeth!


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

John C said:


> Am i missing something with this pic???? looks like your holding with your teeth....????:dontknow:


That is because he is a one armed shooter. He is a better shooter with one arm than I could ever be with two.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Pic my son took with my cell after 7 hours in the freezing rain...and a beating I took at that crap hole in Green Bay...


----------



## arrow spitter (Nov 23, 2005)

John C said:


> Am i missing something with this pic???? looks like your holding with your teeth....????:dontknow:


Yea im holding back with my teeth I shoot with a mouth tab. LOL you would be surprised at how many people never notice. I shot 10 3d targets once with a guy before he ever caught on.


----------



## flntknp17 (Mar 12, 2004)

Love hunting with my longbows!









Saskatchewan









Shooting the 80yd walk up field target .....'bout 30lbs less belly now thankfully!









65 yard field target

Loved looking at all your pics!

Matt


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

91bravo said:


> Where's your pic Pete?


LOL.........................DO you really want me to shut the system down?


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

asa1485 said:


> LOL.........................DO you really want me to shut the system down?



:lol: :chortle:


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Now be nice LOL


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

Wife said it was ok with her if I wanted a Diamond as long as it didn't cost more than the one I got for her!


----------



## old44 (Jan 6, 2011)

Me and my favorite Athens accomplice 32.


----------



## WinkWink (Oct 4, 2010)

No laughing... that bow was realllly old and was alllll wrong for me in draw length, amongst other things! lol


----------



## hoytman78 (Feb 6, 2011)

WinkWink said:


> No laughing... that bow was realllly old and was alllll wrong for me in draw length, amongst other things! lol


looks good to me supergirl. lol wink wink


----------



## dbuzz40 (Oct 31, 2009)

*Me and my old bow*

Here's my 2010 kills.


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

Me!


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

Me again!


----------



## BERKUTMAKS (Nov 12, 2009)

have fun with BB, and my old Dren...


----------



## xforcebaby (Apr 17, 2011)

Heres one of my last hunt


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

arrow spitter said:


> Yea im holding back with my teeth I shoot with a mouth tab. LOL you would be surprised at how many people never notice. I shot 10 3d targets once with a guy before he ever caught on.


That's pretty amazing!


----------



## bluelund79 (Aug 12, 2008)

Here I am with last years killing machine. This was taken 5 weeks after I cleared to hunt after a diskectomy and spinal decompression...First archery deer too btw


----------



## Wes_C7 (Feb 24, 2010)

bobbytanner said:


> Me
> View attachment 1055721


Nice Hat!


----------



## John C (Dec 6, 2010)

arrow spitter said:


> Yea im holding back with my teeth I shoot with a mouth tab. LOL you would be surprised at how many people never notice. I shot 10 3d targets once with a guy before he ever caught on.


Wow!!! :teeth: Impresive for sure. I thought my Uncle tending bar for years was good. (true story). What pondage do ya shoot?


----------



## John C (Dec 6, 2010)

John C said:


> Wow!!! :teeth: Impresive for sure. I thought my Uncle tending bar for years was good. (true story). What pondage do ya shoot?


With one arm that is. Sorry left that part out..


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

bluelund79 said:


> Here I am with last years killing machine. This was taken 5 weeks after I cleared to hunt after a diskectomy and spinal decompression...First archery deer too btw


You done well for that soon after that kind of sugery.


----------



## bluelund79 (Aug 12, 2008)

Thank you. Took 3 months of healing and physical therapy. That was a 50# max bow, back to 60# and won't go any higher.


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

Just a couple...

(I'm on left)


----------



## slnk311 (Nov 29, 2010)

Me last fall with my Hoyt Vectrix, just sold it...i miss it already. Have an Evo on the way!


----------



## RyanHood (Dec 12, 2008)

Every girl crazy bout a sharp dressed bowhunter!!h


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

HoodIN said:


> Me and my 2010 buck.


D*** that thing is skinny! :wink:


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

RyanHood said:


> Every girl crazy bout a sharp dressed bowhunter!!h


lol, nice contrast!


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

Me on a trail cam last fall with my old Nitrous

http://i800.photobucket.com/albums/yy289/jpace77/MDGC0003.jpg


----------



## kylekooi (Nov 27, 2010)

Me, my Elite and my 2011 turkey


----------



## arrow spitter (Nov 23, 2005)

John C said:


> With one arm that is. Sorry left that part out..


I shoot 3d with 61 to 63 lbs but thats with spirals and hunt with 67 to 68 lbs. Thanks!


----------



## FredJer (Oct 21, 2010)

Here I am.


----------



## 3D Grandpa (Aug 15, 2010)

View attachment 1057597

My buck last year. The Darton Tempest strikes again!!


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

Me and the girls!!!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

A few of me, my wife and my Burner....Also a little Mtn. Biking over looking Redding Ca...:shade:


----------



## 3D Grandpa (Aug 15, 2010)

This has been an awesome thread! There are serveral on here that I have had communications back and forth with, nice to put a face with the names. Thanks for starting it haloist!!!!!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Last years turkey success with my Limbsaver Speedzone! :wink: This year the Martin Onza3 goes with me to the blind.

Used a NAP 3 bladed Bloodrunner on him. Dropped him in his tracks at 20 yards. 

Was a real windy day at home when we took the hero shot with my girls!


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## Olydog (Sep 1, 2010)

My Pse Axe-7


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

juanma666 said:


> Juanma.




WOW...those pics have to be old....you are wearing a Winston shirt...I think they stopped making them in 1975...LOL


----------



## mudhen (Nov 27, 2008)

mudhen


----------



## grandpabear (Aug 20, 2010)

Me and my best buck yet. Not a true trophy hunter by any means in the area I live in, North Central PA.


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi 3D Grandpa, of course, I love meeting people on here too! People are so nice and so knowledgeable!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Here you go.


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

Great pics all...



wolf44 said:


>


That is a wild pic wolf44... very cool!


----------



## RickyM (Mar 6, 2006)

Here's a couple of me.


----------



## TheSurgeon (Dec 29, 2009)

arrow spitter said:


> Heres a pic of me and my old bow


how are you holding this bow back i dont see your other hand just a string going to your mouth


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

Martin Cheetah.


----------



## Huskyhunter (Oct 7, 2007)

Me, husky jr with katera xl and 2010 buck.


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

He's a really talented one armed shooter.


----------



## insideout27 (Mar 1, 2008)

*here's me*

This is me with a 60X game I shot this winter at league, with my PSE BMXXL.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

rembrandt said:


> Here I am before robbing the train at Palestine, Tx and with Wes Flowers in Jackson Hole, Wy, one of the top 3 fast draw artist in the world. Just fixin to rob the stagecoach.


Note to self don't get in a gun fight with you. LOL!


----------



## smitty81 (Oct 26, 2010)

WinkWink said:


> No laughing... that bow was realllly old and was alllll wrong for me in draw length, amongst other things! lol


 Will you have my babies?


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

Irish Sitka said:


> Martin Cheetah.


Hey Irish Sitka, for some reason, you remind me of James Bond. haha


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Left to right....lil bro...Me, pet grouse. Picture was taken last year.


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

redruff said:


> Left to right....lil bro...Me, pet grouse. Picture was taken last year.


lol, how did you get the pic to be so retro? cool pic.


----------



## boomersooner23 (Mar 17, 2008)

*My X-force and 12 PT Buck*

View attachment 1059108


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

redruff said:


> Left to right....lil bro...Me, pet grouse. Picture was taken last year.


you mean "just last year" *you developed the film???*


----------



## ryan1127 (Feb 22, 2011)

sighting in my drenalin yesterday


----------



## hoytchic (Jan 29, 2010)

*Pics of me and my hoyt vicxen*

:teeth:


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

hoytchic said:


> :teeth:
> View attachment 1059198
> View attachment 1059197


Sure is nice and "Lush" where you live. That's alot of green.....i'll trade ya ??


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

boomersooner23 said:


> View attachment 1059108


That's a really nice buck you got! I love wide bucks


----------



## big treble (Jan 1, 2011)

rcmjr said:


> .
> 
> about 1972


Man rcmjr 'em are some real snappy duds


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

here i am with the wife and here is a pic of my 2 08 guardians


----------



## franck7 (Mar 21, 2011)

myself shooting my Hoyt Elite Ultra:









and my wife shooting her Hoyt AlphaMax 32 at 50 meters :


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Me and a nice tasty doe taken with my '10 GT500 on Halloween last year.


----------



## Afree (Sep 20, 2007)

Me with my 2009 Iowa buck (Hoyt Katera, now have an extreme 1350 HD Bone Collector sight and Schaffer Opposition Rest)

Me with my Bow Fishing Rig, Reflex something, older bow.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

quickcat18 said:


> here i am with the wife and here is a pic of my 2 08 guardians


I love your guardians.....makes me want to go out and get one.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

arrow spitter said:


> Heres a pic of me and my old bow


Hats off to you arrow, I have great admiration for guys like you and Tim Farmer. :thumbs_up


----------



## Mohunter46 (Dec 7, 2008)

Heres me and my matrix


----------



## BRUKSHOT (Jul 8, 2010)

Here I are! Pics are of myself and Larry Wise, Byron Ferguson, a nice Sturgeon I caught last spring, and (ooooh, la-la!) Miss Wisconsin!


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice fish!!


----------



## Tfox1 (Dec 11, 2008)

Pics of my son and me.










Doe my son took after the pic above was taken. Took his first deer with a bow at 11and this was his second at 12.









My buck from last season.












Son shooting from blind.











Son's first











Me shooting


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

that's a big fish. lol


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

Just got my riser!










Will post more pics when I get my limbs attached


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

i like this thread a lot, so i decided to add some more pictures.

my first two deer, which were these past gun and bow seasons, and just some random pics!

the other pics are from last summer, my arrows are the ones with the blue flame wraps!


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

Here i am with my CRX 35


----------



## arrow spitter (Nov 23, 2005)

dac said:


> Hats off to you arrow, I have great admiration for guys like you and Tim Farmer. :thumbs_
> Hey thanks Tim helped me out when I first got started. What part of Ky did you live in?


----------



## John C (Dec 6, 2010)

25ft-up said:


>


This is a great pic!!! was it a trail cam or someone behind ya?:thumbs_up


----------



## franck7 (Mar 21, 2011)

short-n-fast said:


> Here i am with my CRX 35


Thanks to you ! I decided to order my CRX 35 in green after seeing yours in one of your previous post ! An amazing bow and a great color !


----------



## John C (Dec 6, 2010)

Tfox1 said:


> Pics of my son and me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your son is gonna be a killer, he is starting out great. BTW, how do you like that "oak" camo your wearing in the first pic. I have the same stuff and love it..


----------



## Sniper26 (Feb 5, 2008)

ill play, me and my ole lady and me in iraq enjoying a ice cold NA coors after a mission
[/ATTACH]


----------



## Tfox1 (Dec 11, 2008)

That was my third year using ultimate camo and I have yet to be busted while wearing it. Awesome stuff.


Yea, my son is an awesome shot, he outshoots many adults when at the range. He hit 14 (11) rings at the last 3d shoot he went to.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

arrow spitter said:


> dac said:
> 
> 
> > Hats off to you arrow, I have great admiration for guys like you and Tim Farmer. :thumbs_
> ...


----------



## Tfox1 (Dec 11, 2008)

My son warning up at 20 before heading out to shoot the above doe.


----------



## blkfootmigrator (Mar 19, 2011)

Tfox1 said:


> My son warning up at 20 before heading out to shoot the above doe.


Very cool !


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

*2010 halloween doe*

Here is a few pics of my 2010 halloween hunt with my Z7


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

MATHEWS2005 said:


> Here is a few pics of my 2010 halloween hunt with my Z7



Nice rig! :thumbs_up


----------



## mathewslx9 (Mar 17, 2009)

Tfox1 said:


> Pics of my son and me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice i see you like my friends camo he lives next town over from me glad to see you like the camo keep a eye out on their page they workin on something i cant tell you yet


----------



## Tfox1 (Dec 11, 2008)

Here is a link to a couple more pics and the video of my son's first bow kill.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1035630&pagenumber=


----------



## arrow spitter (Nov 23, 2005)

dac said:


> arrow spitter said:
> 
> 
> > I lived in louisville.
> ...


----------



## WinkWink (Oct 4, 2010)

smitty81 said:


> Will you have my babies?


lol sorry... my baby-having is reserved for someone else! 

Its nice to put faces with some of the names and also see them doing what they love! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

Christopher67 said:


> Nice rig! :thumbs_up


Thanks:teeth:, since last season I traded a custom Longbow I had for a Elite Z28 and man!!!! is it a shooter. I'm going to have a hard time decideing what bow to take to the stand this season.


----------



## smitty81 (Oct 26, 2010)

WinkWink said:


> lol sorry... my baby-having is reserved for someone else!
> 
> Its nice to put faces with some of the names and also see them doing what they love! Keep the pics coming!


:crybaby2:


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

*me and some dirty birds*

me and 29 and 25 #turk and element


----------



## Greenhorn67 (Jul 25, 2008)

Me after the release.

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t207/johnny1967animation/2011-04-17_14-07-40_62.jpg


----------



## Greenhorn67 (Jul 25, 2008)

Try again without leading you all somewhere else! LOL


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

nice rig


----------



## killzone90 (Sep 14, 2009)

Ill get some pics on here sometime but i dont have any right now but those all are amazing pics


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

not too long ago


----------



## WinkWink (Oct 4, 2010)

lol thanks, though! :wink:


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

wow, winkwink, you are pretty! AND, you're into archery? no wonder you're off the market already! lol


----------



## ocn (Sep 17, 2006)

*here are some old ones...*


----------



## NYhunter24 (Aug 27, 2010)

My DXT and 6-point i shot last year


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

Hoyt Contender


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

arrow spitter said:


> dac said:
> 
> 
> > Thts cool I live in NKY close to the speedway and about an hour from louisville. We are getting rain by the foot now. There was a video someone sent to cnn on today of two deer swimming across a field from louisville ky.
> ...


----------



## Hoythews71 (Sep 22, 2010)

Didnt have a pic of me and my bow until just this past week! Shot this big guy on 4/22 @ 15 yards. 27lbs, 9" beard, 1" spurs.


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

caspian said:


> Hoyt Contender


cool rig!


----------



## jimmybackstap (Feb 8, 2011)

need an updated pi of you shootin a new bow.


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

yeah, i just got a pic, i'll post it soon after my friend sends me the pic.


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

winkwink said:


> lol sorry... My baby-having is reserved for someone else!
> 
> its nice to put faces with some of the names and also see them doing what they love! Keep the pics coming!


lmao


----------



## bowhoist2 (Dec 17, 2009)

My Biggest Buck with my bow two weeks after falling from my treestand. PSE DreamSeason


----------



## Six Shooter (May 22, 2008)

Sniper26 said:


> ill play, me and my ole lady and me in iraq enjoying a ice cold NA coors after a mission
> [/ATTACH]


God bless you, and I thankyou for your service.....:usa2:


----------



## triciadb10 (Mar 14, 2011)

was trying to put pic on here.. couldn't figure out how!!


----------



## rickd300mag (Apr 16, 2009)

Sniper26 said:


> ill play, me and my ole lady and me in iraq enjoying a ice cold NA coors after a mission
> [/ATTACH]


brother my hat's off to you..be safe!!


----------



## ackr13 (Nov 16, 2009)

Me with my 2009 Diamond Iceman and doe killed last October here in Pa.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

*me and my daughter*


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

triciadb10 said:


> was trying to put pic on here.. couldn't figure out how!!


I used photobucket to upload my pic, went here, when replying, i clicked on the image insert icon (the one with the tree pic next to the film strip icon), and inserted my "direct link" from photobucket (hover over you image to get the direct image link option to copy & paste) into the insert image URL request. Lemme know if you have any questions.


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm sure there are other ways too, but that's the one I'm familiar with.


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Me with my Kat


----------



## Tfox1 (Dec 11, 2008)

haloist said:


> I'm sure there are other ways too, but that's the one I'm familiar with.


No need to click on the image icon just copy the img url and paste directly in your post.


----------



## Grateful Hunter (Feb 11, 2009)

Here I am with my bow holding up a little old teddy bears tired head.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Buck from this past season.


----------



## Jersey Ray (Apr 16, 2007)

If you insist...:shade:


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

Just a quick thanks to all military personnel on here.


----------



## sirknight (May 10, 2009)

Me and my new hoyt


----------



## sirknight (May 10, 2009)

my boys with a mission menace and a bear bow.


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

sirknight said:


> my boys with a mission menace and a bear bow.


lol, nice family! I wish I started that young.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

*this is what i am all about*

























































pa.hunter said:


> View attachment 1064092
> View attachment 1064093


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

pa.hunter said:


> View attachment 1068932
> View attachment 1068933
> View attachment 1068934
> View attachment 1068935
> ...


Awesome pics!


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

pa.hunter, great pics!


----------



## Edizkan (Jan 3, 2011)

The crazy me








The seriously serious me








The robin hood me. Never ask why I wear camo in a 3D tournament.


----------



## clo650 (Oct 24, 2008)

Why do you wear camo to 3D shoots?


----------



## Edizkan (Jan 3, 2011)

clo650 said:


> Why do you wear camo to 3D shoots?


Hahaha... Got to ask huh? I went to turkey hunting in the morning and didn't get anything. So I decided to go to the tournament after the hunt... Instead of shooting a turkey I shot other guys arrow... 

Here is the joke: I'm from Turkey and I go to turkey hunting... How many jokes can you make about that? An example; my work colleagues called me "cannibal" for eating my own kind. The guys at the club asked if I called the turkeys in Turkish...


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

Me, my z7 and my '10 buck.


----------



## hooks (Mar 22, 2005)

RH from my last 3D shoot. 23yards.


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

outdrsman11 said:


> Me, my z7 and my '10 buck.



That is a giant,great buck.


----------



## ya_redneck (Sep 4, 2005)

*Infinity and me*

2010 kill with 10 infinity and my 2011 Z7Mag


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

heres my 2010 Montana Mulie and my 2005 Hoyt Ultratec. 









My 2010 Hoyt Carbon Matrix









the rest of my Hoyt herd.









Tony


----------



## Illyan (Feb 4, 2008)

On the National Championship on Animal Paper Target, May 22th 2011


----------



## tazmig33 (Feb 27, 2010)

In Oklahoma with my Elite Synergy in 2010


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

John C said:


> This is a great pic!!! was it a trail cam or someone behind ya?:thumbs_up


Sorry I didn't catch your question until now. 
Pocket camera set on timer.


----------



## maineguide (Jul 12, 2009)

Here I am with mine and this years spring turkey


----------



## WA. Hunter (Apr 24, 2003)

Me and my old Vulcan









My new AlphaMax and I last summer









My fiance and her Trykon Sport









My fiance and her first deer


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Here's me and my Reezen 6.5 and then an older picture of my Bowtech Tribute.


----------



## IceArcher (Mar 6, 2012)

how do you post a picture here?


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*Me & Zack*

ME & Zack at Greenbrier State Forest Range in 2010


----------



## IceArcher (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## sues (Apr 25, 2007)

*Go Home*

Going home after a shoot very tied sitting at the airport


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Great thread


----------



## wildturkeync (Jan 7, 2010)

I SHOOT FISH








and i DJ








and my beast


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

I rock \m/









I race









My beast


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## ivor darcy (Feb 24, 2009)

conggek said:


> Me and my VantageElite set.


Ahhh...Borneo! Spent a month there in 1995. Miri, Kuching and Bintulu. Happy days. Nice rig.


----------



## EZEARCHERY (Jan 20, 2005)

2011 PA Buck
2011 Ohio Buck
2009 First year shooting Worlds and ended up 13th in Hunter Class


----------



## mossyoak79 (Nov 18, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ You may know me better under this name. . .


----------



## Shulion (Dec 27, 2008)

MadBullArchery said:


> Heres my other passion!
> 
> Family, Friends, Archery and Waterfowl, what else is there?


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Recent picture of me and my Ok-Archery bow made in Germany. Headed to Paris, Tx tommorrow for few days of 3d. 

So ready to chase turkeys with my Elite Z28.


----------



## twooldridge (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*My nephew Jon and I. He's the young good looking one of course.*


----------



## Janss72 (Mar 12, 2012)

there is nothing else my freind you and i will get along great nice greenhead smackin by the way



MadBullArchery said:


> Heres my other passion!
> 
> Family, Friends, Archery and Waterfowl, what else is there?


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

*September 2011 in Colorado*








*September 2011 in Colorado* Head shot squirrel @ 19 yards








*September 2011 in Colorado* Beautiful @ 10,000 feet!!









*2009 or '10*









*2008 or 2009*

















*Late 2007 or early '08 somewhere in North Carolina*
















*St. Patrick's Day in 20??*


----------



## RoxieTrees (Dec 12, 2011)

Me and my baby #3







Me and my baby #2







Me and my baby #1


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Shooting the GT-500 for the first part of this 3D season.


----------



## BvrHunter (Apr 8, 2010)

Adam...32..married 10 years...3 awesome kids...Elite Pulse


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## romey (Apr 22, 2008)

Here are some pictures of me at a recent 3D shoot. I have been married for 6 years and my daughter is turning 5 soon. She is getting a bow this summer so she can shoot the animals that don't move. :wink:


































Here is an older picture from my daughters dedication ceremony. I should probably get more recent pictures on my computer lol.


----------



## foamkiller15 (Feb 5, 2012)

this was a good one lol


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

My Name is Jeff and I am a professional chainsaw carver and passionate Hunter, father, husband, and archer. A few things to know are I love God first, my family 2nd and my work third archery falls 4th but its a serious 4th...lol This is an old pic of when I shot for Hoyt but now a days I am shooting Martin and loving every minute of it.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

Great pictures here!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Nice bear Rod man. :thumb:


----------



## huntgirlxo (Mar 22, 2012)

here are a few pics of me...i hunt with a mathews passion


----------



## huntgirlxo (Mar 22, 2012)

....


----------



## bucktrout (Oct 29, 2003)

here is bucktrout


----------



## Alandale Archer (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## nimh (Nov 26, 2011)

Dado said:


> here's one of mine from some photoshoot:
> View attachment 1053139


Im being serious. Are you the "Mr. Serious" guy from animal house outdoors? Look just like him.


----------



## Hilgy1 (Jul 5, 2011)

My New Breed Genetix, At 3D shoot in Wisconsin....On St Patty's day. Unreal weather for WI in March.


----------



## 417brobinson (Sep 14, 2008)

This past fall Missouri bow season.


----------



## misshuntressKT3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Lovie my jewel! 




























oh and my craze for bowfishing ya buddy


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Look'n very good there misshuntress......... and so is your shoot'n


----------



## Archer509 (Jan 17, 2012)

Here I am!


----------



## HOOCH256 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sent from my super duper sweet iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something productive!


----------



## IceArcher (Mar 6, 2012)

this thread should really be a Sticky


----------



## usmcman001 (Nov 30, 2010)

Misshuntress is gorgeous!


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

I just can't stop thinking about how many arrow holes were repaired after the indoor shots. Good looking pix y'all.


----------



## foggg81 (Dec 15, 2009)

misshuntressKT3 said:


> Lovie my jewel!
> View attachment 1321583
> View attachment 1321586
> 
> ...


can i have your photo on my dektop? Beutifull archer!!!


----------



## IceArcher (Mar 6, 2012)

nice robin hood



HOOCH256 said:


> View attachment 1322108
> View attachment 1322109
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ItecKid (Jan 29, 2010)

Kicking ... and taking names. I shot 16th out of 38 in the collegiate national indoor championships with a 65 pound bow and a whisker biscuit:


----------



## nib (Mar 21, 2012)

HEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY ! 

















It needed to be done !


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

nib said:


> HEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY !
> 
> View attachment 1323630
> 
> ...


Dang I wouldn't even know where to find a picture like that! LOL..
Share with us what search terms you used for google! LOL


----------



## nib (Mar 21, 2012)

redruff said:


> Dang I wouldn't even know where to find a picture like that! LOL..
> Share with us what search terms you used for google! LOL


funny thing is your correct , "Gay archer "on google


----------



## HOYT'n em! (Oct 21, 2011)

proof that i used to shoot mathews, lol. and a couple new ones


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

Me shooting my New Breed Genetix


----------



## tooktakdrvr (Feb 8, 2011)

This was from yesterday, a Huge thanks to Jeremy for the sickest strings and the sweetest tune, and Vendetta for making the ultimate Stabilizers.


----------



## JD70 (Feb 16, 2012)

Me with my Genetix I picked up yesterday, Thats Hank sitting beside me


----------



## sdavis (Aug 22, 2005)

*here i am*

here i am in southern ohio with my buck and my carbon element


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

My wife, son, and i. Lol. I wish. My boy and i at the monster buck classic. Nicole jones is so hot.
i shoot an element. Im sure you all know what it looks like. Nothing special about it other than the best threads ever twisted up this side of the world. Thanks ex-wolverine!


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Another


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 22, 2008)

Can I have the beautiful dog ?


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 22, 2008)

HOYT'n em! said:


> proof that i used to shoot mathews, lol. and a couple new ones
> View attachment 1323737
> View attachment 1323739
> View attachment 1323740


Can I have the beautiful dog ?


----------



## HOYT'n em! (Oct 21, 2011)

Hardtimes said:


> Can I have the beautiful dog ?


not a chance! i will sell you a stud service for 2500, or sell you a pup for 2700. i paid 3k for that pup! he is still young in these pics, like a year...he is two now, alot thicker.


----------



## HOYT'n em! (Oct 21, 2011)

Remy line american bully from mrpitbull.com. check em out!!!


----------



## st2212 (Dec 14, 2006)

Scott Turner from SC. Mathews MR7 Shooting for Vapor Trail Archery and True Timber Camo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robinhoud (Sep 11, 2011)

Me shooting in my backyard


----------



## navyman20 (Oct 27, 2009)

heres me with my 2010 omen..made a couple minor changes with stokerized ss1 as a size bar along with my ss stab, trufire edge 4 handheld release, and switched to cx piledrivers over my ht2...and btw, Im Brian, currently stationed in gulfport ms


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 22, 2008)

HOYT'n em! said:


> Remy line american bully from mrpitbull.com. check em out!!!
> View attachment 1328686
> View attachment 1328687
> View attachment 1328688


Thanks for the pictures. I used to raised them.


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

Here's a pair of me and my Bear Anarchy Shadow, at a recent shoot.


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Steve Squiller, from Eagle River Wisconsin*

Shooting my Athens Accomplice 34


----------



## vnhill1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

*Me, My wife, and my former job*















*Me in my current job*















*My Vendetta XS and Bowtech Equalizer*

View attachment 1328945
View attachment 1328946
View attachment 1328948


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Thank you for your service ...Great pic's to..thanks for posting


----------



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

pic taken for story about world police and fire games.
went representing Ireland had a blast.
now if only the bow was standard issue.


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

cool pics, i can't wait to see more incoming archers with all these archery movies coming out.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Gumbo860 (Apr 11, 2012)

colo_dually said:


> Here's a pair of me and my Bear Anarchy Shadow, at a recent shoot.


Halls archery?


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

Tony Holman Fostoria, OH


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

Gumbo860 said:


> Halls archery?


The shoot was at Halls Arrow in Manchester, CT, just outside Hartford.


----------



## Gumbo860 (Apr 11, 2012)

colo_dually said:


> The shoot was at Halls Arrow in Manchester, CT, just outside Hartford.


Thought I recognized it. That's where I shoot!


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

Updated pictures of my bow


----------



## ravenbow (Apr 2, 2008)

haloist said:


> Updated pictures of my bow


Very Nice!


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

.

*I would show you......but then I would have to kill you.*
.


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

ravenbow said:


> Very Nice!


Hey, thanks! After buying Barry's sight ring, I finally got around to taking pictures of my bow at the range. lol


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

Took a pic today with my new iPhone


----------



## bvillmek79 (Nov 22, 2010)

Amazing how many guys on here have indoor ranges


----------



## hunterclay (Sep 23, 2011)

Awesome. Getting little man started early. Wanting to do the same with my son.


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

*This is me last year.*







*The first buck I had taken after my back surgery, wanted to see if I still could do it.*







*My son and I youth hunting. About 3 months post op from my back fusion.*







*My son shooting his old bow.*







*My son (ByrdJr. on here)*







*Christmas time with my lap dog!*


----------



## nathanb_23 (Feb 8, 2012)

vnhill1981 said:


> *Me, My wife, and my former job*
> 
> View attachment 1328940
> View attachment 1328941
> ...


Semper Fi Devil!!!


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

Bowhunter n MD said:


> Me and my bow and 1 of the bucks I killed last season


Those antlers are wicked cool man!

Kev
<><


----------



## nathanb_23 (Feb 8, 2012)

This is who I am. A father who love to hunt and cannot wait for my little tom boy to feel the wrath with me!








Here is my daughter posing for a couple pic for the "Dropped: Project Alaska" bow giveaway photo contest.


----------



## kw1 (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

This is a good thread.


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

I am the one in the middle








This is my bow


----------



## ocn (Sep 17, 2006)

LOL I was going to say the on of the Drury bros hang out on AT


----------



## BuckyHunter13 (Feb 9, 2012)

First bow kill in Fall 2006 on our North-Central Wisconsin land. With my Switchback that I sold about 3 months ago on here when I bought the HeliM.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

foggg81 said:


> can i have your photo on my dektop? Beutifull archer!!!




***** Warning Stalker *****



lol.

.


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

nathanb_23 said:


> This is who I am. A father who love to hunt and cannot wait for my little tom boy to feel the wrath with me!
> View attachment 1368322
> 
> 
> ...


The in-house camp looks really fun, I might borrow your idea. haha. The iPad picture looks really cool too.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

First day with new bow dialing it in:


----------



## fhhunter (May 17, 2012)

First day with my Lights Out back in 2009


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## easton400 (Jun 17, 2007)

Me with last years buck 07 Hoyt VECTRIX!


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

Me in the 80's......lol. Don't have any new ones........I'm always on the other side of the camera.


----------



## Fulldraw19 (Mar 7, 2009)

Me and my bear element.


----------



## bvillmek79 (Nov 22, 2010)

I am just a farm boy who loves the outdoors....


Here I am after I lost a bet with a good buddy of mine about the Ohio State vs Michigan game.










And here I am ''meat hunting''










And here is my primary rig


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

updated pics of my bows 

My Prime Centroid


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

bvillmek79 said:


> Here I am after I lost a bet with a good buddy of mine about the Ohio State vs Michigan game.


No matter who won that game, BUCKEYES rule! Hahahaha

I grew up in Ohio, my wife got her Masters degree at Michigan, PUKE:thumbs_do

Kev
<><


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

That hat looks good on you!!!!!


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Love this pic of my nephew Jon and I.*


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

*my best shooting buddy!*

My oldest son and me, my shooting buddy and a local outdoor range.can't wait tell me and both boys can all go shoot together my youngest is 15months  .


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

My buck, my bow and myself.


----------



## NCstick (Aug 14, 2011)

Me








Me and my bow








My bow 








Me normally.


----------



## bvillmek79 (Nov 22, 2010)

Here here!!! Bucks rule!


----------



## sittin-at-20ft (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Dillzer (Aug 11, 2009)

Hunting last fall with my elite pulse.


----------



## Dillzer (Aug 11, 2009)

Me and my old lady, our newest addition to the family Easton and my new Heli-m.


----------



## nathanb_23 (Feb 8, 2012)

great thread!


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

vnhill1981 said:


> *Me, My wife, and my former job*
> 
> View attachment 1328940
> View attachment 1328941
> ...


I admired that bow as since I first seen it. I am a huge fan of O.D. Green. I also have a PSE, MBG sight and an AR so I have a similar taste. Thank you for your service overseas and I am glad to see you made it back to your home where you can now live the life you fought for. I also work on the streets as a fellow L.E.O. and I think you are a great role model putting your life on the line overseas ands now over here! My family and I greatly appreciate your service. I have one question for you what is Georgia carrying these days on duty, Glock?


----------



## vnhill1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

TimmyZ7 said:


> I admired that bow as since I first seen it. I am a huge fan of O.D. Green. I also have a PSE, MBG sight and an AR so I have a similar taste. Thank you for your service overseas and I am glad to see you made it back to your home where you can now live the life you fought for. I also work on the streets as a fellow L.E.O. and I think you are a great role model putting your life on the line overseas ands now over here! My family and I greatly appreciate your service. I have one question for you what is Georgia carrying these days on duty, Glock?


Thank you sir, and the answer is yes, Glock has pretty much become a mainstay in Law Enforcement, at least around where I live.


----------



## BuckyHunter13 (Feb 9, 2012)

Getting my memory card after hunting. 








This weekend with my pup. I'd have pictures of the girlfriend but someone has to take the picture!








My HeliM.








A cool picture from this weekend.


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

Another pic I took yesterday with my new iPhone


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

*Me up in Vermont*

Me and my Supra/vendetta cams out on the coarse.


----------



## beararcher21 (Dec 19, 2008)

my bow buck this year- pse axe 7

3d bow Vendetta XL

Girlfriend and I shooting!


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

bump for 2013


----------



## nurface (Feb 14, 2011)

frankchugga said:


> Shooting some spots at the club with my 07 commander.....


Ive shot with my bow pod on too but it was on accident . Do you normally leave it on when you shoot ?


----------



## ChipWolny (Sep 10, 2012)

Me in the stand with my assassin. 2012-13 hunting season


----------



## Jon Clayton (Mar 4, 2012)

My ugly mug.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Garceau said:


> Here is me - dont mind the big belly.....LOL
> 
> gained almost 50lbs after motorcycle accident last year. Harley vs Deer at 60mph


Garceau: I bet you look much better than that deer. Now go find that deer's daddy.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

rutnstrut said:


> Me and my Alien X.


Alienx???? what about that beautiful buck. Nice


----------



## Philhair (Apr 7, 2013)

Untitled by Philliphair, on Flickr
We are a month away from having a little boy. 

Untitled by Philliphair, on Flickr

My evo 7


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

thirdhandman said:


> Alienx???? what about that beautiful buck. Nice


Thanks, he is my dream buck.


----------



## mmafan (Feb 17, 2012)

DODGE-3D said:


> Here you go.


THAT DOUBLE DROP TINE Is CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Here I am........couple photos......


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

romey said:


> Here are some pictures of me at a recent 3D shoot. I have been married for 6 years and my daughter is turning 5 soon. She is getting a bow this summer so she can shoot the animals that don't move. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was you at the buckmaster top bow comp?


----------



## trlcavscout (Jan 30, 2008)

Me with my Elite GT500 I wish I still had!









My son with my E500 elk hunting







My buddy Tom on an elk trip gone bad. Drying our stuff after a storm blew the rain covers off our tents and filled them with water. Hunt all day and dry all night.







82nd airborne. Wish I still had it to







Nebraska turkey with the captain


----------



## n.vodden (Jun 28, 2012)

Here's me, shooting at Fort Purbrook in Portsmouth, south England


----------



## Capital_Ken (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

kgtech said:


> was you at the buckmaster top bow comp?



I like that snow bow and that little girl is a "keeper".


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Myself and my turkey I got last Saturday with my Rytera Seeker 365. The buck I got last season in Kansas, same bow.


----------



## JustJerry (Feb 8, 2011)

smitty81 said:


> Will you have my babies?


Two thumbs up!


----------



## Wyotarget (Mar 17, 2013)

Here I am vector turbo, and pro comp elite xl

My 348 bull from 2002


----------



## dfirst (Jul 26, 2011)

Me and my specialist.


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

Me getting ready for the first leg of the Triple Crown in Bedford.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

Me and Parker at Undisclosed location in Oregon!


----------



## hossa1881 (Apr 1, 2010)

last year in the deer stand

IBO world 2012


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Me at Vegas with my old bow,... and then my first shoot with the new PCE. Love it....:shade:
B~ :darkbeer:


----------



## escorza88 (Oct 14, 2012)

Me taking a long shot


----------



## Kork (Nov 19, 2007)

Me on the left.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

1958 & 1st deer, 1965 my 1st wild Hog, 1980 DIY Bear, 1990 1st Caribou, & NOW, old & grey 57 years of Bowhunting biggame.


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

4B's the red pines give it away.


Michigan Bob said:


> Here I am a few years ago with the bow i still shoot.


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Here is one from yesterday!








Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey Archers, Happy Halloween!

Bump for the newcomers!


----------



## XxHolleyxX (Sep 18, 2007)

First game taken with a bow

First bow deer

First fish with bow

First successfull stalk

Sons first bow deer

Daughters first deer

Wifes first successful hunt


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Gcs13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Here is a few pics of me and my bow (Hoyt Carbon Element).


----------



## BearArcher1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

This is me...
David Jones from Wingate Indiana.
Love shooting my Bear Archery bows!!!
This was taken at the ASA Indiana State Tournament at Bass and Bucks in Wabash Indiana.
Love that shop, best archery shop in Indiana!!!


----------



## 70641 (Mar 5, 2007)

Here I am with my buck from last season and one of my bows..Bowtech D-340


----------



## les strat (Sep 15, 2013)

Me hunting this past Wednesday after daybreak. Saw lots of does just out of range. It's my first year bow hunting, so I hope to bag one in the next couple weeks.








My bow, a Mission Ballistic


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

Bump for the New Year 2014!


----------



## chuck369 (Jan 8, 2014)

2013 season.


----------



## smakdown (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Heres a couple of me and my bows.


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

New bow configured and ready to roll
thanks to GrimReaper:


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Here I am with last years turkey bow kill


----------



## FLBowman1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Here is a picture of me with my biggest buck which I harvested back in 2006 and a picture of me out hunting last month. I didn't get a buck this season but I was happy to make it home to do some hunting before I went back to Cayman..


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

ridgehunter70 said:


> Here I am with last years turkey bow kill


Nice, what blind is that?


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

rutnstrut said:


> Nice, what blind is that?


Ameristep brickhouse. $119 @ walmart. Lol


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

ridgehunter70 said:


> Ameristep brickhouse. $119 @ walmart. Lol


Wow, I never gave the Ameristep blinds much thought. But that one looks decent, sweet looking bow also.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

rutnstrut said:


> Wow, I never gave the Ameristep blinds much thought. But that one looks decent, sweet looking bow also.



Thanks I like the blind especially for the money. And the bow was many bows ago. Lol


----------



## mn.moose (Feb 11, 2013)

I'll Play.... this is my hunting rig. Born and raised in MN, now live in OH...


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

ridgehunter70 said:


> Thanks I like the blind especially for the money. And the bow was many bows ago. Lol


I understand the many bows ago thing. I think my pic in this thread is like 12 bows ago

sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

Bump, for a Good Thread.


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986 (Feb 12, 2013)

Me with my 2010 Hoyt TurboHawk







Me with my 2011 Destroyer 350







and me with my 2013 Mathews ZXT


----------



## nlackjack10186 (May 25, 2014)

Here is me with my Legacy. Wish I had a big buck kill like some of the others. Ha


----------



## llewokj (Mar 4, 2013)

Me and my PSE Freak...


----------



## chesnut oak (Dec 5, 2009)

rutnstrut said:


> Me and my Alien X.


Nice Deer !!


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

*older pic but heres my ugly mug!!!!*

No current year photos (tons of my boys shootin tho lol).Here is my ugly ***!!!!! Lol


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Would show you my pic with a big ol PY buck but......


I've yet to stick one!!!!!!! Lol 

Many tags filled but none anyone wants to see


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Ttt to see more photos of shooters behind the posts!


----------



## wickedarachnid (May 28, 2013)

AK&HIboy said:


> Ttt to see more photos of shooters behind the posts!


Glad to see some other inked up arrow slingers like myself. I took this last night when I was playing with my nockturnal lighted nocks. My kids Love watching me shoot them (they are 3&4 so everything amazes them lol )


----------



## dua lam pa (May 29, 2014)

This was me last year with my white out bow , white strings and my snow camo.

































This one is of me with the new AT Digi camo , had the bow dipped to match .































.


----------



## RickyM (Mar 6, 2006)

Me and my green Chill X


----------



## gb&sl (Mar 5, 2012)

Heres the better half of us! couple years ago, with the Allure


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

Evening Bugle







after a very LONG 5 days of elk hunting and chasing but no shots.
I was exhausted, dehydrated and dejected.


----------



## BrandenWA (Jan 16, 2007)

Mahly said:


> I rock \m/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Randy Mamola replica helmet! Don't see those too often any more. I used to race but just can't afford these days. Even had to sell my race bike  ...ZX10


----------



## crtnyingrsll (Apr 30, 2014)

Practicing with my Bowtech Carbon Rose.


----------



## spencer03 (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## poetic (Jul 30, 2013)

spencer03 said:


> View attachment 1994983


Would it be ok to photo shop myself in their with my Drive LT? Haha. Love PSE... Straight bullets


----------



## spencer03 (Oct 1, 2008)

Sure


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

Ontario, Canada


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

Thinking of getting a new bow this year, not sure which one yet


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

To The Top.


----------



## jones405 (Jul 30, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bullybbq (Feb 16, 2010)

Me and my Hoyt Nitrum Turbo


----------



## Stratcat (Dec 5, 2005)

*Me*

This is a pic from 2010.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Me and my mathews htr









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

Me with my chill X in the news paper, me at Hoyt last year, and me with my buck this year


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

To The Top.


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

jones405 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the red!


----------



## tialloydragon (Mar 14, 2013)

Only picture I have of myself with my bow:









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

2021 bump!


----------



## Nolan15 (Apr 10, 2021)

crow_sniper said:


> This was me last year with my Z7.


nice


----------



## Nolan15 (Apr 10, 2021)

JoeS. said:


> My son, Gavin and I


nice


----------



## Nolan15 (Apr 10, 2021)

mainehunt said:


> Me in Texas.
> View attachment 1050328


nice


----------



## Nolan15 (Apr 10, 2021)

martinfirecat said:


> Who are you?


nice


----------

